# Curious about clicker training



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

The puppy class I took with my rottie was clicker training. It went over very well with him. Didn't take took long for him to pick up the concept. I started off not using the clicker before we started class then transitioned into using it. He would still do the cues without the clicker most the time. It helped in class keeping him focused on me and not everyone else. I can't remember how old he was when we completely phased it out. I didn't use treats with all clicks but he knew what was expected of him. It was a fun class and another tool to use with training. Hardest past is just getting timing right and capturing the behavior you want. There is a lot of literature available and YouTube videos to watch. Some forum members have posted their puppies clicker training. My rottie is now 9 and hasn't used the clicker in a long time but heard me using with our golden would come rushing in knowing good things come from that click. I didn't do it long with my golden she ended up just wanting heavy petting and praise could care less on treats. I babysat a beagle with my rottie puppy and let me tell you it was an exhausting breed sound cues where ignored a lot just wanted to use that nose. So that could have complicated it for your neighbor. It is worth looking into and maybe have some fun with it. Can't wait to see the puppy when you get it and best of luck.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use clicked training  and am somewhat successful with it. High in Trials, High Combined, Utility Dig titles, Excellent Agility titles, CGCs, Rally Titles etc. Plus well behaved and responsive companions.

A clicked marks the behaviour you want and lets the dog know - it is first 'charged' for the dog by Click/Treat. you usually work in smaller increments, such as the dog's butt hits the ground C/T, then a sit for 2 seconds with no foot movement etc. 

Clickers are usually discontinued once a dog knows the skill but can always be used if the handler likes it. 

There is a whole world of science behind clicked use, and used well it can help you & your dog do amzing things without the use of force or compulsion, although some trainers will proof/test behavoits with compulsion as a consequence once they feel the dog should know the task.

So, yes you can definitely use a clicker to train a dog, you can stick with the clicker ('yes' is also a common marker), you can combine the clicker with compulsion (
Sometimes called 'balanced' training) or you can bypass clicked training entirely. It is a personal choice really.

Have fun & good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I used verbal for the simpler every day commands (except for high five which I needed to do manually to show her what I meant). For pre agility training, I had to use the clicker to cue her on what behaviour I want which would earn her a treat as these are not exactly easy, like nose and paw target for example, or learning to differentiate circling a cone clockwise or anti clockwise. I would say clicker really makes training easier. I stop using the clicker and revert to verbal once I see she knows what I want her to do.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love clicker training. Admittedly I went to chicken camp and had to develop good enough timing to train not the most intelligent critter to perform a task, so dogs seem easy with their intuitiveness and partnership in learning. The click is a clean bright sound that only applies to dogs. We are a noisy species with out verbal chatter and our physical gestures, so dogs have lots of white noise. The clicker is clear- for dogs! A click simply is a marker that allows us to communicate precisely in time and deliver a reward at more leisure; the word YES works too or NICE or whatever. Michael Ellis gives a useful talk about the very basics. I don't use force and he does, but I still really respect him and he is very clear here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe0-oqqoXvwhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe0-oqqoXvw


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't stop using the clicker. I don't use it all the time after they get the concept of what I'm training but I sometimes bring it out to reinforce what they already know. Like last night, for example. I want to train Emma to take a bow so I was working with her. When I finished I took Max outside and we did heel. In the backyard, with all the birds and squirrels and next door doggies barking. 

I see as a lifetime training tool. Training never ends, so I occasionally bring out the tool. 

When I went to meet my future daughter in law, I used the clicker with her pittie, and she was a quick learner so I left it for her and she enrolled Koda in clicker classes. She just sent me pictures of her and Koda in class and they both love it. 

I LOVE the clicker. Such a simple tool but it works miracles.


----------

